# Do I have Depersonalization or something else?



## Todd (Mar 4, 2018)

Hi my name is Todd and I am 20 years old, I am currently going through this, not sure if it's depersonalization or something else but I feel weird, like in a dream state but can still feel sadness and sometimes happiness. I have a hard recalling events throughout my day, I'll remember something I did in the morning, like waking up, checking my phone and going on YouTube to watch a video and then take my dogs out. I have a hard time putting my memories together in order, it's very weird and I hope it passes, I've been in this state since the beginning of December or late November 2017. I do feel like the feeling is slowly but surely going away, I keep telling myself that this is the cause of my constant worrying and being depressed with panic attacks. I remember just before this feeling occurred. I was stressing out about my vision, I had eye floaters and other issues with my heads, I thought that I was going blind or had a serous health issue. I went to my eye doctor and everything checked out fine, so that took some stress off me but I still didn't feel the same, I've been in this state since then and I am hoping I will get better. I am always thinking about what I did everyday and pretty much every hour, I am so caught up in my own mind.

I am currently taking fish oil supplements everyday with mutivitams. I am in the works of slowly changing my diet to foods that help with the brain and other things.

If you ( the reader ) can shed some light on my issues I would be so happy to know that someone had beaten this or am I completely fucked? I feel like I am going insane and I just want it to all stop.


----------



## bigpwn (Dec 14, 2017)

Autonomic Space Monkey said:


> Plenty people have "beaten this"; there are well over 1,500 recovery stories here: http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/forum/61-recovery-stories/
> 
> If you want to know whether you really have DP/DR or not, take this test: http://www.excellenceforchildandyouth.ca/sites/default/files/meas_attach/Cambridge_Depersonalization_Scale_(CDS).pdf
> 
> ...


I got a score of 180 :mrgreen:


----------



## Todd (Mar 4, 2018)

Mine was 101


----------



## Todd (Mar 4, 2018)

I keep making myself believe I have some sort of dementia.. I am terrified


----------



## Young_DP (Oct 30, 2017)

Hey Todd. The thing with DP is it can be a little different for everyone; there are the generic symptoms such as disassociation, but there is a lot more that can come into it. What you are describing does sound like DP, but although what you are going through is probably feeling like hell, your DP sounds pretty mild compared to some others, so rest assured that you stand a good chance of recovery. Stress and anxiety are a common known cause of DP, so the fact that you think you could have developed it from that is a good assumption to make. Anxiety, whether constant over a period of time, or stemming from one specific intense event (eg. a bad weed trip or car accident) is what a lot of people on this site will have developed it from, so you can rest assured that you're not going crazy. Would love to talk more about this with you and tell you about how I'm feeling! Shoot me a private message and we can chat. Take care


----------



## Todd (Mar 4, 2018)

I re-did the test and it's now 88


----------

